# 93770



## cowgrl4ever (May 19, 2008)

I need some help...have any of you tried billing for this when the patient has had to give their blood pressure while sitting, supine, etc?


----------



## Susan (May 21, 2008)

I have not used this code, but with just a little bit of research I can see with the appropriate dx you could bill it.  It does not pay much.  I would be interested to know if anyone has successfully billed for this.


----------

